# MBTI and Libido: Is there any connection?



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

A lot of things can affect libido, diet, exercise, bad experiences etc. But can MBTI be used to predict to some extent interest in sex? 

My ESFJ wife loves it, she's not very creative on her own but very willing to please if I've got new ideas. My ESFJ male friend is very horny all the time and he is (I'm very certain) married to an ISFP. She's not really into it. He's a super nice guy and they are both healty and hot (she's utlra super HOT) but she's got him on rations. He tells me that sex would be maybe once or twice a year if he was not begging. 

My wife has an ESFP friend who is UBER horny all the time. I don't know what her husband's temperment is, I have not been around him much but he has minimal intrest in sex. Its a weird pair though, he's a pretty damn good looking guy with a ripped body and she is down right ugly. I would not touch her with a 10 foot pole. 

I'm interested in knowing others temperments and their interest in sex and libido. Maybe libido is affected by intertype relations too. Mabe my friend just does not do it for her in the sack. May she needs someone more wild and creative.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

I found this site about MBTI and sexuality. Do you guys think its accurate? 

MBTI and sexuality | Life as a Project


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

zelder said:


> My wife has an ESFP friend who is UBER horny all the time. I don't know what her husband's temperment is, I have not been around him much but he has minimal intrest in sex. Its a weird pair though, he's a pretty damn good looking guy with a ripped body and she is down right ugly. I would not touch her with a 10 foot pole.


LMAO at that comment! no need to wrap it in cotton wool lol.

Well speaking for myself and my brother (both ENFJs), since we are very good friends too, I know that we both have high sex drives. My ISFJ is always up for it, but I might be slightly more so than him. I'm always thinking about if I'm not doing it lol. None of my friends are like me so I don't know of any other types who have a high sex drive (my friends incidently are ESFP, ENFP, ISTJ and possibly IxFJ - the rest I haven't typed yet). Oh I have an INTJ friend with a very low sex drive.

As far as factors, I think also that when I am at my fittest (exercising regularly) and happy with my appearance I probably have the highest sex drive. Also, being in a relationship where you completely trust the other person helps greatly, you can be completely uninhibited.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

what's labido? It sounds like an Italian dessert....like cake or something.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Kayness said:


> what's labido? It sounds like an Italian dessert....like cake or something.


Are you being smart because he should have spelt it libido, and not labido? now that you're talking about Italian desserts
how about some Tatufo?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

misspelling is one of my major pet peeves.

Tafuto sounds nice.

ok, i'll stop derailing. I'm outta here.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I seriously doubt MBTI has any significant impact on libido.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

perennialurker said:


> I seriously doubt MBTI has any significant impact on libido.


I agree with you but as for me and just to add to the post, I consider myself Asexual and I am an ISFJ.


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

zelder said:


> I found this site about MBTI and sexuality. Do you guys think its accurate?
> 
> MBTI and sexuality | Life as a Project


The description of my type was maybe 50% accurate (for me, anyway), if that. It did make me laugh out loud a couple of times. I wasn't surprised though because I really, really doubt that type has any correlation with libido and/or sexual creativity.

The scheduling thing particularly made me laugh (there will be sex every night at 7pm whether you are here or not!).


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

"Sexually, The ENFP is creative, perfectionistic, playful and affectionate. Their rich fantasy world makes them fun and creative lovers, who usually have new ideas up their sleeves. They whole-heartedly embrace the opportunity for closeness with their mates, believing sexual intimacy to be a positive, fun way to express how much you love each other."

Basically that's true, but it reminds me of a horoscope. This could apply to so many different types.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, these all seem very accurate based on my experiences with my ENFJ boyfriend and ESTP and INTJ exes. Mine is pretty damn accurate too. 

There's not a doubt in my mind that MBTI influences sexual behaviors and approaches.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, MBTI and LABidio are connected, even astrology!!! Lets all pull out tarot cards and our palms to get a thorough reading of our sex drives everyone and form a cult!!! Yeah!!!!!! We can all sit around in a circle and drink some "Jonestown Kool-Aid!" *wink wink* *rolls eyes* Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

Kayness said:


> what's labido? It sounds like an Italian dessert....like cake or something.


Now I feel stupid....and angry. It didn't look right when I typed it.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

antiant said:


> Yeah, MBTI and LABidio are connected, even astrology!!! Lets all pull out tarot cards and our palms to get a thorough reading of our sex drives everyone and form a cult!!! Yeah!!!!!! We can all sit around in a circle and drink some "Jonestown Kool-Aid!" *wink wink* *rolls eyes* Jesus fucking christ.


I'm really starting to dislike you. Are you equally as charming in person?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

zelder said:


> Now I feel stupid....and angry. It didn't look right when I typed it.


oh no....I'm sorry...I don't mean to make you feel so bad 

SORRY


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

No problem. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

zelder said:


> I found this site about MBTI and sexuality. Do you guys think its accurate?
> 
> MBTI and sexuality | Life as a Project


I just read it and the summary in 3 words is: Everyone likes sex


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

gaudy316 said:


> I just read it and the summary in 3 words is: Everyone likes sex


Yes true, that is generally what it says. 

I can't figure out what is wrong with my friends' wife. We all come from a very conservative culture, married young and were probably all virgins when we married. I'm wondering if they don't know what a clitoris is and how to use it. Why would she not like sex?


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

zelder said:


> Yes true, that is generally what it says.
> 
> I can't figure out what is wrong with my friends' wife. We all come from a very conservative culture, married young and were probably all virgins when we married. I'm wondering if they don't know what a clitoris is and how to use it. Why would she not like sex?


Husband is unattractive? Did she just go through childbirth? She feels she's unattractive? Too tired by the time she goes to bed? Gotta wake up early in the morning?

From the descriptions, though, I choose INFJ (maybe one day?) or ENFP (great experience!) to have sex with. Coming from an INFP, that's my opinion - sexual fantasies, creativity, spiritual moment, etc... With another INFP, that's like 2 submissive ones going at it. Best example has to be Forgetting Sarah Marshall - the newly wed Christian couple LOL! But I AM curious to have a relationship with someone of my type...


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I have an ENTP friend who likes to poke fun at me because of the stereotype that Se dom/auxes are sex freaks.

Although I think APPROACH to sex could be loosely type-related, I think libido is an individual thing.



zelder said:


> I can't figure out what is wrong with my friends' wife. We all come from a very conservative culture, married young and were probably all virgins when we married. * I'm wondering if they don't know what a clitoris is and how to use it.* Why would she not like sex?


LOL imagine asking them that.

Anyway, there could be many reasons why someone's not very into sex:


 Maybe it's a lack of communication in bed (i.e. being open with potential improvements)
 Maybe they're not spending enough time on foreplay (I'm not including quickies here, obviously)
 Virgin until marriage? Maybe she doesn't masturbate / know her body enough to know what really turns her on
 Tired? Stressed? Has something on her mind? Self-conscious?


----------

